# LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 2/2011

*LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes SH*​Das Engagement der Redaktion in Sachen Angelpolitik kann nur als voller Erfolg angesehen werden. Immer wieder und immer häufiger werden wir mit Informationen aus Verbänden und Vereinen beschickt, die sehr deutlich aufzeigen, dass sich ein Umbruch in der Anglerszene abzeichnet. Das ist schlicht und einfach auch als Zeichen zu werten, dass vieles was in den Verbänden in angelpolitischer Hinsicht geschieht, nicht die Zustimmung aller Mitglieder findet. 

 Wir erfahren auch immer wieder, wie schwierig es zu sein scheint, alte verkrustete Strukturen zu durchbrechen und dass es durchaus auch mit persönlichen Nachteilen behaftet sein kann, wenn sich jemand intern gegen die angelpolitische Ausrichtung der Verbandsarbeit richtet. 

  Daher sind wir froh - und auch ein wenig stolz - sowohl im Magazin wie auch im Forum mithelfen zu können, Dinge ans Licht zu zerren, die ansonsten hinter verschlossenen Türen vorbereitet und/oder beschlossen werden. 

Und daher ist es auch nicht immer verwunderlich, wenn wir hier als "Sprachrohr" benutzt werden, statt dass engagierte und vernünftige Angler in den Verbänden selber und direkt versuchen, verkrustete Strukturen oder falsche angelpolitische Grundsätze zu ändern.

  Leider sind wir mit unserer kleinen Redaktion nicht in der Lage, alles und jedes zu behandeln. Darum beschränken wir uns im Normalfall auf solche Dinge, die über den jeweiligen Verband hinaus einschneidende Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Anglerschaft haben. 

  Das dies natürlich vom jeweils betroffenen Verband sehr ungerne gesehen wird und wir uns auch z.T. heftigen und mitunter persönlichen Angriffen ausgesetzt sehen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das hindert uns aber natürlich nicht daran, auch in Zukunft öffentlich gegen Fehlentwicklungen vorzugehen, diese aufzuzeigen und die Verursacher anzuschreiben. 


  Heute beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Entwurf eines Schreibens des LSFV-SH an den Umwelt- und Agrarausschuss des Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtags, das wir vor ca. 2 Wochen erhalten haben.. 

  Es geht um die bevorstehende Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes, zu dem der LSFV-SH in dem uns zugespielten Entwurf eines Schreibens ans Parlament Stellung nimmt. 

*  Mit einer Ausnahme ist diese Stellungnahme durchaus zu begrüßen und im Sinne aller Angler als positiv zu bewerten.* 

  Leider mussten wir aber feststellen, dass die Stellungnahme zum § 26 (Fischereischeinpflicht) offenbar nicht im Sinne der Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen insgesamt ist. Sondern dass hier wohl eher Verbandspolitische Interessen berücksichtigt werden sollten. 

Da das in diesem Fall negative Folgen auch für alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen und auch nichtorganisierte Angler hat, müssen wir natürlich einige Fragen und Anmerkungen dazu veröffentlichen. 

  Unsere Anmerkungen und Fragen haben wir in den Text der Stellungnahme eingefügt (blaue Schrift). Wir haben das selbstverständlich als Mail an den Landesverband geschickt  und um Antwort gebeten und würden uns freuen, wenn wir hierzu von Seiten des Verbandes erklärende Worte bekommen sollten. 


*Darum geht es (aus dem uns vorliegenden Entwurf des LSFV-SH):*


			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Zu § 26 Abs. 2 Satz 1, Fischereischeinpflicht
> Die Befreiung von der Fischereischeinpflicht an allen geschlossenen Gewässern wird vom
> LSFV mit Nachdruck kritisiert. Wir verweisen in diesem Zusammenhang auf sämtliche
> bisherige Stellungnahmen des Verbandes zur Änderung des Gesetzes.
> ...


  Der Fischereischein dient weder dem Tierschutz noch der Hegepflicht, sondern ist lediglich als Verwaltungsinstrument der Nachweis für entrichtete Fischereiabgabe und Voraussetzung für den Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheines und/oder dem möglichen Beitritt in einen Verein. 
Gemeint ist hier sicherlich die Fischereiprüfung, deren Inhalte sich aber in der Hauptsache auf hegerische, allgemeine und gesetzliche Aspekte bezieht. Die Aspekte des Tierschutzes sind in der Prüfung direkt lediglich auf die Behandlung und das Töten des Fanges beschränkt. 
Dies wird aber bereits durch das übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz geregelt und fällt somit als Argument (wie auch schon bei der Frage des Zurücksetzens vom Verband sehr richtig angeführt) vollkommen weg.

* Unsere Frage dazu:
Welchen stichhaltigen Grund für die Notwendigkeit des Fischereischeins an geschlossenen Gewässern sieht der Verband?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Begriff erscheint in Ihrer Begründung dort überhaupt nicht. Statt dessen werden ausreichende fischereiliche Kenntnisse wegen Fehlens der Hegepflicht als unnötig angesehen. Sie sind aber für die Beachtung des Tierschutzes, den Sie mit der Änderung des § 39 noch erhöhen wollen, unabdingbar. Wie sonst soll ohne solche Kenntnisse ein tierschutzgerechter Umgang mit Fischen erfolgen?


 Im Gegensatz zur Angelfischerei, benötigt man für die Aufzucht, Hälterung und Schlachtung an nicht gewerblichen Fischteichen keinerlei Prüfung, sondern ist dem Tierschutzgesetz unterworfen. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Welchen Bedarf für hiervon abweichende übergeordnete Kenntnisse im tierschutzrechtlichen Umgang mit Fischen sieht der Verband beim Angler?  *




			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schutz individueller Tiere vor unnötigen Schmerzen oder Leiden an geschlossenen Gewässern aufzuheben, ist aus keiner einzigen Sicht nachvollziehbar und begründbar.


 
Ungeachtet dessen, dass die Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen wissenschaftlich keinesfalls bewiesen ist, unterstellt der Verband, dass ungeprüfte Angler nicht in der Lage oder willens sind, das Tierschutzgesetz zu befolgen. Zudem wird impliziert, dass ohne einen Fischereischein, der ja nur ein Verwaltungsinstrument ist, bzw. ohne Prüfung (was vielfältig durch die Praxis in vielen Bundesländern mit der Möglichkeit ohne Prüfung zu angeln, widerlegt ist)  Menschen unfähig wären, sich mit Anstand und Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur zu verhalten. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Welche Erfahrung bringt den Verband zu dieser Einschätzung?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unverständlich, diese Anforderungen, die einen ordnungsgemäßen Umgang mit lebenden Wirbeltieren sicherstellen sollen, zu reduzieren. Aufgrund der Sensibilität der Bereiche „Umweltschutz“ und „Tierschutz“ besteht in anderen Bundesländern sogar die Pflicht zur Teilnahme an einem Prüfungsvorbereitungslehrgang!


 Der Verband unterstellt hier indirekt den Ländern, in denen es keine Kurspflicht gibt, sowie den Ländern, in denen der sog. Touristenschein eingeführt wurde, einen fahrlässigen Umgang mit Natur- und Tierschutz. 
Auch in Schleswig Holstein besteht ja schon seit langem die Möglichkeit, über den Touristenschein ohne Prüfung zu angeln. Und das ohne signifikante oder nachweisbare  Zunahme an Verstößen gegen Fischerreirecht oder Tierschutzgesetz. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Welche konkreten Erfahrungen und Zahlen aus Ländern mit der Möglichkeit prüfungsfreien Angelns veranlassen den Verband zu seiner negativen Einschätzung prüfungsfreien Angelns?*




			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant und bedeutsam ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, daß die Aufweichung der Fischereischeinpflicht bei der Anhörung zum letzten Entwurf im Frühjahr 2010 übereinstimmend auch vom Institut für Meereskunde – Geomar, vom Deutschen
> Tierschutzbund, vom Bund gegen Mißbrauch der Tiere oder dem Landesanglerverband
> kompromißlos abgelehnt wird.


Eingedenk der Tatsache, dass diese Institutionen (Ausnahme Landesanglerverband) generell dem Angeln gegenüber kritisch eingestellt sind, ist das kein Wunder. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Warum macht sich der Verband die Argumente erklärter Angelgegner zu eigen?* 



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nachvollziehbar ist auch, damit die Zahl der Fischereiabgabepflichtigen zu verringern.
> Denn nach § 29 Abs. 2 sind nur Fischereischeinpflichtige fischereiabgabepflichtig.
> Die Fischereiabgabe ist ein wirkungsvolles Instrument zur Finanzierung Fischschützender oder -fördernder Maßnahmen. Es ist innerhalb der Anglerschaft akzeptiert und belastet alle
> Menschen, die von der Fischerei profitieren, unabhängig von der Zugehörigkeit zu einem
> ...


 Der Grund hierfür liegt allerdings ausschließlich an der vorbedingenden Prüfung.

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Was spricht dagegen, den Fischereischein, wie vor der Einführung der Anglerprüfung käuflich zu erwerben? Damit wäre das entrichten der Fischereiabgabe gewährleistet. *



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Änderungsvorschlag führt im Ergebnis nur zu einer unbegründeten Bevorzugung einiger weniger kommerzieller Angelteichbetreiber.


Kommerzielle Angelteiche bieten dem Anfänger eine problemlose Möglichkeit, die Praxis der Angelfischerei zu erlernen. Sie sind ideale Vorbereitung auf eine spätere Anglerische Tätigkeit in „ freier Wildbahn“. Ohne den geringsten negativen Einfluss auf Natur- Umwelt- und Artenschutz kann der angehende Angler, oft unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler, hier seine anglerischen Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse erlangen und ausbauen.

Die Betreiber solcher Anlagen sind wirtschaftliche Existenzen und auch Basis für Arbeitsplätze. Sowohl direkt im Betrieb selbst, als auch bei den beliefernden Fischzüchtern. 
Mögliche moralische Einwände gegen das betreiben von kommerziellen Angelteichen werden durch die Fischereischeinpflicht nicht tangiert.

Die Fischereischeinpflicht an kommerziellen Anlagen erschwert den Kunden die Nutzung selbiger, ändert aber an möglicherweise zu kritisierenden Punkten hinsichtlich des Betreiber nichts. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Warum will der Verband den Zugang zu diesen, hervorragend zu Erlangung von praktischem Wissen geeigneten und mit Vorteilen für den Arbeitsmarkt behafteten Anlagen, unnötig erschweren? *




			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen könnten auf diesem Weg auch Personen, die rechtskräftig wegen fischerei- oder tierschutzrelevanter Vergehen verurteilt wurden und denen daher die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins versagt werden kann, wieder die Fischerei an allen geschlossenen Gewässern ausüben.Die Wirkung der entsprechenden Regelung in § 26 Abs. 3 LFischG würde erheblich reduziert.


 Der Fischereischein ist in der Tat auch ein unverzichtbares Mittel, um bei groben Verstößen gegen das Fischerei- oder Tierschutzrecht zum angeln offenbar ungeeignete Personen auszuschließen. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Sieht der Verband ein, dass die zum Erlangen des Fischereischeins notwendige Prüfung, sich u.a. auch in dieser Frage zum Kontrapunkt entwickelt hat? Indem durch ablegen der Prüfung automatisch gesetzes- und tierschutzgerechtes Verhalten impliziert wird?* 




			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ohne Fischereischein den Einstieg in das Angeln finden möchte kann bereits mit der bisherigen Gesetzesfassung in privaten Kleingewässern angeln. Damit ist das Argument widerlegt, zu diesem Zweck eine Freigabe an allen geschlossenen Gewässern zu benötigen.


 Ungeachtet dessen, dass die Zahl der Privatgewässer sicher nicht ausreichend ist und der Zugang sicher nur sehr begrenzt möglich sein dürfte, sehen wir auch hier einen Widerspruch zu der vorangegangenen Argumentation des Verbandes hinsichtlich der Notwendigkeit der Fischereiprüfung.

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Wie unterscheidet der Verband den selbst definierten, notwendigen Ausbildungsstand der Angler, bezogen auf Tier-, Natur-, und Umweltschutz, im Vergleich von Privatgewässern zu öffentlichen Gewässern?*
.


			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Zu § 26 Abs. 5, Urlauberfischereischein nun auch für Einheimische
> Zur Begründung stellen Sie auf die Behebung einer angeblich ungerechtfertigten
> Ungleichbehandlung ab. Wir verweisen auf unsere Gründe für die Annahme, daß die bisherige Praxis gerade keinen Verstoß gegen ein Gleichheitsgebot enthält. Denn die Sachverhalte sind unterschiedlich und können damit auch unterschiedlich behandelt werden.
> Die erheblichen Bedenken im Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutz bestehen besonders auch
> ...


 Ein Sachkunde*nachweis* für das nichtgewerbliche töten und schlachten von Fischen wird vom Tierschutzgesetz nicht gefordert. Es wird lediglich gefordert, dass diese Sachkunde vorhanden ist. Die Theorie lässt sich ohne weiteres auf einem Handzettel darstellen. Dieses Wissen reicht aus um die Sachkunde zu belegen, zumal es sich hierbei nicht um eine komplexe Handlung handelt, sondern um einen einfachen Schlag auf den Kopf und das folgende Abstechen. Die Effizienz der tatsächlichen Tötungshandlung kann nur in der Praxis erlernt werden. Dabei ist es auf das Individuum bezogen vollkommen gleich, ob das an einem lebenden Testobjekt (z.B. aus einem Fischzuchtbetrieb in einem Kurs), so dies denn überhaupt gelehrt wird, oder später am Gewässer praktisch erlernt wird. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Wird der Verband die unrichtige Behauptung, dass zum nichtgewerblichen Töten und Schlachten eines Fisches ein Sachkundenachweis erforderlich ist, revidieren?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Tierschutz ist zu wichtig, um für einige Euro Verwaltungsgebühr und Fischereiabgabe Verstöße zu riskieren.


 
*Unsere Frage dazu:
Ist der Verband der Meinung, dass mit einigen EURO Verwaltungsgebühr und Fischereiabgabe Verstöße vermieden werden können?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen ist die Freigabe von Urlauberfischereischeinen auch für Einwohner unseres Bundeslandes eine Aufgabe der Fischereischeinpflicht „auf Raten“. Sie bedeutet einen erheblichen Eingriff in die gewachsenen Strukturen der Vereine.


 
Der Fischereischein ist heute meist Bedingung zum aktiven Beitritt in einen Angelverein. Da hierfür die vorgeschriebene Prüfung ist eher als Hinderungsgrund für einen Anstieg der Mitgliederzahlen in den Vereinen zu bewerten. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Sieht der Verband ein, dass ein käuflich zu erwerbender Fischereischein mehr Menschen zum Angeln und somit auch zum Beitritt in die Vereine bewegen wird?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> In Erinnerung gerufen werden soll außerdem der hohe gesellschaftliche Nutzen, der durch die Fischereischeinprüfung Jahr für Jahr im Hinblick auf den Natur-, Tier- und Umweltschutz in unserem Lande geleistet wird.
> Ca. 5.500 Teilnehmer werden in Lehrgängen auf die Fischereischeinprüfung vorbereitet. Die
> für das Erreichen des Prüfungszieles erforderliche Wissensvermittlung in allen Belangen des
> Tier- und Umweltschutzes - gerade auch bei jungen Leuten - trägt zum Bewußtseinswandel
> ...


 Ein noch höherer gesellschaftlicher Nutzen dürfte durch einen möglichst unbürokratischen Zugang zur Angelfischerei gegeben sein. Das in der Prüfung vermittelte Wissen ist zum großen Teil für den genannten Nutzen irrelevant und das relevante Grundwissen ist bei fast allen naturinteressierten Menschen vorhanden.

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Sieht der Verband ein, dass erst durch die Möglichkeit zu angeln ein erweiterter Zugang zur Natur, eine intensivere Auseinandersetzung mit selbiger und ein tieferes Verständnis für die Abläufe und Zusammenhänge in der Natur erreicht werden kann, und dass, je mehr Menschen sich mit der Angelfischerei beschäftigen, der gesellschaftliche Nutzen um so höher ist?  * 



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Ausdrücklich nennen Sie im letzten Satz der Begründung, die auf 28 Tage verkürzte Gültigkeit ermögliche, mehrfach im Jahr Urlauberfischereischeine zu erhalten. Damit verschärfen Sie sogar ganz bewußt die bereits häufig genannten Bedenken unseres Verbandes.
> Außerdem verlassen Sie damit bewußt den Charakter des Scheines als
> „Urlauber“fischereischein. Ein Schleswig-Holsteiner, der mehrfach im Jahr diese Scheine
> erwerben kann, nimmt dann gerade ein Privileg in Anspruch, daß deutlich darüber hinausgeht,
> ...


 Unstrittig dürfte sein, dass der „Urlauberfischereischein“ mehr Menschen zur Angelfischerei bringt. Mehr angelnde und naturverbundene Menschen bedeutet aber auch mehr Umsatz in Tourismus und Angelgeräteindustrie. 
Unstrittig ist auch, dass in den Ländern, in denen der Urlauberfischereischein fester Bestandteil ist, eine signifikante Zunahme der Prüfungsteilnehmer zu verzeichnen ist, weil erst durch die unbürokratische Möglichkeit, die Angelfischerei auszuüben mehr Menschen ein tieferes Interesse daran finden. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Doch angenommen, die Befürchtungen des Verbandes hinsichtlich eines Rückgangs an Prüfungsteilnehmern tritt tatsächlich ein, wie rechnet der Verband den volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen gegen einen Arbeitsplatz beim LSFV gegen?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Als extrem unsozial ist dazu noch zu bemerken, daß sich auf diese Weise finanziell gut gestellte Personen dauerhaft von der Fischereischeinpflicht freikaufen können. Finanziell Schwächere hingegen, die gerade in der heutigen Zeit wieder deutlich verstärkt den Fischfang als günstige Möglichkeit der Erlangung gesunder Nahrungsmittel nutzen, sind dann als „Angler 2. Klasse“ solche, die die Prüfung ablegen und einen regulären Fischereischein erwerben „müssen“.


Hier gehen wir mit dem Verband völlig konform, wenn auch aus einer anderen Betrachtungsweise.
Bereits heute ist es für Mitglieder sozial schwacher Familien fast unmöglich, die Kosten für den Vorbereitungskurs, die Prüfung, sowie die Fahrtkosten zu den Kursen und zur Prüfung aufzuwenden. Auch der Schichtarbeiter wird sich erheblich schwer tun, über Wochen regelmäßig den Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Was unternimmt der Verband um die bereits vorhandene 2 Klassen Gesellschaft zu unterbinden und auch sozial schwachen oder im Schichtbetrieb arbeitenden Menschen, den Zugang zur Angelfischerei zu ermöglichen?*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 1983 ist das System der Fischereischeinprüfungen bewährt. Ändern Sie es nicht! Hilfsweise bitten wir mit Nachdruck, hinter dem Wort „Tage“ die  Worte „einmalig im Kalenderjahr“ einzusetzen.
> Dieser Einschub wäre erforderlich um den von der Landesregierung verfolgten Charakter der
> Ausnahmegenehmigung als „Urlauberfischereischein“ nicht zu unterlaufen. Dafür erforderlich
> wäre dann eine zentrale Erfassung. Der LSFV bietet an, dafür eine Datenbank einzurichten.
> ...



In der vorgebrachten Argumentationsweise kann der Eindruck entstehen, dass es hier nicht um das Wohl der Angler geht, sondern vorrangig um monetäre Interessen des Verbandes.
Diese müssen natürlich berücksichtigt werden und sind somit in Ihrer Notwendigkeit legitim. 

Fraglich und Kritikwürdig ist lediglich das Vorgehen, mit dem diese Interessen wahrgenommen werden. Nämlich durch Ausgrenzung und Wahrung von Pfründen. 

*Unsere Frage dazu:
Warum setzt sich der Verband nicht dafür ein, dass alle interessierten Menschen einen einfachen, kostengünstigen und unbürokratischen Zugang zur Angelfischerei bekommen um aus der dadurch ganz sicher steigenden Mitgliederzahl in Vereinen und Verbänden zu profitieren?*


Abschließend und zur anfälligen Diskussion möchten wir nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass der LSFV-SH bei der Stellungnahme zu den übrigen Punkten durchaus anglerfreundlich und begrüßenswert argumentiert. Wir kritisieren hier nicht den LSFV-SH als Institution, sondern exakt den oben beschriebenen Teil der Stellungnahme und die daraus folgenden unnötigen Einschränkungen für die Angelfischerei. 

Ralf Dahlheuser


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Der DAV-Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein hat auch ein Schreiben ans Parlament vorbereitet, das er uns zukommen lies.

Bezüglich der Thematik "Fischereischein" klar anglerfreundlicher als der Landesverband VDSF:
Hier der Auszug zum §26/Fischereischein:


			
				DAV-Landesverband-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Betrifft § 26 Fischereischein: Die Bestrebungen, Schleswig-Holsteinern den Einstieg zum Angeln zu erleichtern sehen wir mit Freude!
> Personen unter zwölf Jahren den Fischereischein zu versagen und sie der Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers zu unterstellen, halten wir jedoch für kontraproduktiv. Es darf keinesfalls vergessen werden, dass Angeln bei Jugendlichen und Kindern (!) das Verständnis für Natur- und Tierschutz, die Charakterbildung und die sozialen Beziehungen fördert. Besonders bei Menschen im Kindesalter lässt sich die Festigung dieser positiven Aspekte besonders gut realisieren. Es gibt kein Argument dagegen, Kinder früh an das Angeln heranzuführen. Ihnen erst mit Beginn der Pubertät das selbstständige Angeln zuzugestehen ist zu spät. Die Altersgrenze hierfür auf 8 Jahre festzusetzen halten wir für realistisch. Je früher Kinder den Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur lernen, desto nachhaltiger können sie sich später für unseren Umwelt-, Natur- und Tierschutz einsetzen.
> 
> Desweiteren begrüßen wir sehr die Ausführungen zu § 26/Ziffer 19 des o.g. Gesetzesentwurfs, dass es keinen Verstoß gegen tierschutzrechtliche Regelungen ist, wenn die Ausübung der Fischerei auch ohne zuvor bestandene Fischereischeinprüfung erlaubt wird. Hierbei sollte darüber nachgedacht werden, diese Erlaubnis von einer zeitlichen Befristung zu entbinden.
> ...



Hier das ganze Schreiben:


			
				DAV-Landesverband-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Uetersen, den 31. Januar 2011
> 
> 
> Ihr Schreiben vom 21. Dezember 2010 mit Zeichen L212: Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes (LFischG) vom 10. Februar 1996 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 169), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 30. März 2010 (GVOBl. Schl.-H. S. 414); Gesetzesentwurf der Fraktionen von CDU und FDP; Drucksache 17/1069
> ...



Man beachte die Unterschied in den Argumentationen zwischen einem Anglerverband (DAV) und einem von Anglern finanzierten Natur- und Tierschutzverband (VDSF)..

Im einen Fall das herausstellen der Vorteile von Anglern für Natur- und Gewässerschutz - je früher desto besser..

Im anderen Fall die "Warnung" vor Anglern, die man nur geprüft auf die Umwelt loslassen sollte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Interessante Fundstücke zu der Diskussion aus dem Forum des Landesverbandes hab ich noch aufgestöbert.

Während also Regierung und zumindest Teile der Opposition (SPD) eine klare Erleichterung beim Zugang zum Angeln wollen, der LAV (DAV-SH) sowieso, mit Touristenschein auch für Schleswig Holsteiner, ebenso Mitglieder des Forums des Landesverbandes auch nicht gerade zu hundert Prozent hinter den Forderungen des Verbandes stehen, *will nun anscheinend der Landesverband gemeinsame Sache mit ausgemachten Angelgegnern  wie dem Präsidenten des Tierschutzbundes machen - gegen Regierung, Opposition, Anglerverband und auch Teile der eigenen Anglerschaft aus den Mitgliedsvereinen*.

Hier ein Link zur Diskussion im Forum des LSFV-SH:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14634&page=2

Und hier ein Link zur unwidersprochenen Aussage des Pressesprechers:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?p=238796#post238796

Zitat daraus:


			
				Pressesprecher LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt bereits eine erste Stellungnahme der Tierschützer. *Genau darauf haben wir gewartet.* Unsere am 8. Februar geplante Veranstaltung gewinnt auch damit an großer Bedeutung. *Erstmals könnten Angler und Tierschützer eine Allianz gegen die politischen Vorhaben schmieden*



Das zeigt in meinen Augen wieder einmal deutlich, dass man zwar den Verbänden die formaldemokratische Legitimation sicher nicht absprechen kann...

Aber dass da auch nicht die Interessen der einzelnen Angler oder am Angeln interessierter Menschen im Vordergrund stehen, sondern wie ja oben schon ausgeführt und vom Verband in seiner Stellungnahme auch zugegeben, dass es da zuerst um die Belange und die Kohle für den Verband selber geht....

*Wie der "Anglerfreund" Apel (Vorsitzender Tierschutzbund) tickt, mit dem der LSFV-SH da zusammen arbeiten will, könnt ihr hier sehen:*
http://www.themenportal.de/essen-tr...ig-holstein-will-angelschein-aufweichen-11344

Auch hier steht wieder der Unfug drin, dass nur das abknüppeln der Fische einziger "vernünftiger Grund zum Angeln sei"..

Dieser nachgewiesen falschen Aussage widersprechen wir zum einen schon immer, zum anderen resultiert daraus auch das aktuelle Angelverbot in NRW - wegen der falschen Grundsätze des VDSF, die das ebenso wie die "anglerfreundlichen" Tierschützer vertreten...


----------



## Luku (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

bin zwar auch jemand der für eine prüfung (mittlerweile frag ich mich aber wieso eigentlich) ist...aber diese argumentation der "tierschützer"...da kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln.

und mal ganz ehrlich....

wo ist denn das waidgerechte töten bei den berufsfischern?
die ziehn ihre netze raus und werfen die fische ins boot usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



> (mittlerweile frag ich mich aber wieso eigentlich)


Gut ;-.))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Die Argumentation, der Schein bzw. die Prüfung sei ein Sachkundenachweis für tierschutzgerechtes Töten von Fischen ist Schwachsinn.
Weil in keinem Lehrgang, egal in welchem Bundesland wird das jemandem praktisch beigebracht, weil verboten. Also auch da nur ein Handzettel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Brillendorsch:
Alles richtig.

Was mich da aber am meisten stört, ist dass da ein wieder einmal ein VDSF-Verband nach auch von anderen Funktionären unwidersprochener Aussage des Pressesprechers "gemeinsame Sache" mit Tierschützern gegen Angler machen will...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

"Wir schlagen vor, basierend auf Drucksache 17/1069 den § 39 wie folgt neu zu fassen:
„§ 39 Tierschutz
(1)    Die Fischerei ist ordnungsgemäß, wenn sie im Rahmen der gesetzlichen  Vorschriften stattfindet. Gegen ordnungsgemäße Fischerei verstößt  insbesondere
        1.    das tierschutzgesetzwidrige Wettfischen
        2.    die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder sowie
    3.    das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist.“
Als vernünftig sehen wir es an, dass die Lebendhälterung von Fischen in  Setzkeschern nicht mehr verboten sein soll.
... Unproblematisch ließe sich stattdessen  der o.g. Vorschlag für § 36 folgendermaßen ergänzen:
„(2)    Eine Lebendhälterung gefangener Fische darf nur erfolgen, wenn sie  für die menschliche Ernährung oder für gewässerwirtschaftliche Zwecke  verwendet werden."
*
Gut für BAYERN, dass das alles lange schon vom LANDESVERBAND in Bayern umgesetzt ist, nur mit dem Wettfischen sind die Bayern inzwischen liberaler im Gesetz !
*


----------



## Luku (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

der grösste irrsin ist doch dabei...das argument tierschutz.

jeder  kann sich gänse, hühner, ziegen, kaninchen etc. halten und schlachten.
dafür wird keine sachkundeprüfung verlangt.

wo ist hier der tierschutz bzw. das fachgerechte schlachten gewährleistet?

und der angler soll nun mittels prüfung beweisen das er ahnung von tierschutz und waidgerechtes töten hat?

ehrlich gesagt passt das net.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Toni:
Deswegen haben wir extra oben geschreiben, dass es außer dieser Sache mit Schein/Prüfung nichts an den Einlassungen weiter auszusetzen gibt.

Aber dass eine gewollte Zusammenarbeit vom Verband (VDSF) gewollt ist mit den klaren und bekennenden Anglerfeinden Tierschutzbund, und das nur um sich die Kohle zu erhalten, das geht gar nicht!!!!

Und das wiederum basiert auf den falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des VDSF-Bundesverbandes, die in NRW jetzt aktuell schon zu Angelverboten geführt haben..

Wer das will, soll ruhig weiter den von Anglern finanzierten Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden (VDSF) die Treue halten, statt Anglerverbände (DAV) zu stärken..


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, der Schein bzw. die Prüfung sei ein Sachkundenachweis für tierschutzgerechtes Töten von Fischen ist Schwachsinn.
> Weil in keinem Lehrgang, egal in welchem Bundesland wird das jemandem praktisch beigebracht, weil verboten. Also auch da nur ein Handzettel.



ich kenne lehrgänge, da wird es gemacht.
warum soll das verboten sein?

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Tierschutzgesetz
§ 10 (1) Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren, die mit Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden verbunden sind, nur durchgeführt werden 
1.an einer Hochschule, einer anderen wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung oder einem Krankenhaus oder
2.im Rahmen einer Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung für Heilhilfsberufe oder naturwissenschaftliche Hilfsberufe.
Sie dürfen nur vorgenommen werden, soweit ihr Zweck nicht auf andere Weise, insbesondere durch filmische Darstellungen, erreicht werden kann. Der zuständigen Behörde ist auf Verlangen zu begründen, warum der Zweck der Eingriffe oder Behandlungen nicht auf andere Weise erreicht werden kann.
(2) Auf Eingriffe oder Behandlungen zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung sind die §§ 8a, 8b, 9 Abs. 1 und 2 und § 9a entsprechend anzuwenden. § 8a Abs. 1 Satz 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe oder Behandlungen vor Aufnahme in das Lehrprogramm oder vor Änderung des Lehrprogramms anzuzeigen sind. § 9 Abs. 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe und Behandlungen nur durch die dort genannten Personen, in deren Anwesenheit und unter deren Aufsicht oder in Anwesenheit und unter Aufsicht einer anderen von der Leitung der jeweiligen Veranstaltung hierzu beauftragten sachkundigen Person durchgeführt werden dürfen.
(3) Für die Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Absätze 1 und 2 ist der Leiter der Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung oder sein Stellvertreter verantwortlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Toni:
> Deswegen haben wir extra oben geschreiben, dass es außer dieser Sache mit Schein/Prüfung nichts an den Einlassungen weiter auszusetzen gibt.
> 
> Aber dass eine gewollte Zusammenarbeit vom Verband (VDSF) gewollt ist mit den klaren und bekennenden Anglerfeinden Tierschutzbund, und das nur um sich die Kohle zu erhalten, das geht gar nicht!!!!
> ...



Thomas,

wo und bitte sage nicht "irgendwo da oben, lese mal" also konkret wo steht die gewollte Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerfeinden.

Du verklärst die Situation mit dem DAV, denn auch dieser entfernt sich zunehmend von ihren Erstpostionen z.B. C&R sowie Einsatz des Setzkescher (immer die Nebensätze und Erläuterungen dazu seitens des DAV beachten!).

Der DAV spricht an sich klar, wer es verstehen kann oder will, aber nur gewollt eben nicht so Klartext, wie der VDSF.

Auch der DAV beruft sich mit ihren Positionen ausdrücklich auf Tierschutz und zunehmend auch auf andere gesellschaftliche Aspekte (ausgedrückt in diversen Gesetzen).

Gerade eben nachzulesen im obigen Schreiben:

"Betrifft § 39 Tierschutz: ... Sicherlich richtet sich eine „ordnungsgemäße  Fischerei“ auch nicht ausschließlich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, sondern  hat weitere rechtliche Grundlagen zu berücksichtigen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Es ist kein Problem, wenn ein Verband schreibt, dass Angler sich selbstverständlich an Tierschutzaspekte halten (gibts eh nur 2 beim Angeln, wie töte ich einen Fisch (aufn Kopp kloppen und abstechen) und wie löse ich zum zurücksetzen einen Fisch möglichst schnell und schonend vom Haken). Damit ist der Tierschutz beim Angeln abgefrühstückt. Das schreibt der DAV also vollkommen zurecht.



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verklärst die Situiation mit dem DAV, denn auch dieser entfernt sich zunehmend von ihren Erstpostionen z.B. C&R sowie Einsatz des Setzkescher (immer die Nebensätze und Erläuterungen dazu seitens des DAV beachten!).


In keinster Weise - im Gegensatz zu den Kommunikationsverweigerern im VDSF sind wir ja mit dem DAV in ständigem Kontakt und wissen genau, was da geplant und verfolgt wird an Zielen.



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wo und bitte sage nicht "irgendwo da oben, lese mal" also konkret wo sthet die gewollte Zusammenarbeit mit anglerfeinden


.
Da steht das klar  und eindeutig, dass der Pressesprecher (und unwidersprochen von anderen Verbandsfunktionären, steht das da ja schon seit Tagen so drin) mit den Tierschützern zusammen arbeiten will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3216471&postcount=3


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ein Link zur unwidersprochenen Aussage des Pressesprechers:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?p=238796#post238796
> 
> Zitat daraus:
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Das Anglerforum-sh ist für mich keine Quelle, da dort Aussagen gemacht werden, deren Kontext ich anders sehe kann und der hier nicht dargestellt ist.

Diese Art der Rubrik "Hören Sagen" aus Statements anderer zeitl. und örtl. Diskussionen stellt in seriösen Diskussionen keine Argumentation deswegen dar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Es steht der Link da drin, damit jeder den genauen Zusammenhang sehen kann - man muss es halt auch wollen.

Und egal in welchem Zusammenhang ode rwas Du alles rauslesen willst:
Diese Aussage des Pressesprechers ist vollkommen klar und eindeutig und dem wurde auch nicht von anderen Funktionären des Verbandes widersprochen.

Dass Du als jemand, der selber im VDSF aktiv ist über seine Vereine, es nicht gerne siehst, wenn man "deinen" (Bundes)Verband angreift, ist mir durchaus verständlich.

Dennoch solltest Du dann aber eben diese Aussagen (alles verlinkt, alle Infos da) eben auch lesen.

Das Grundproblem ist immer noch die grundsätzlich falsche angelpolitische Haltung des VDSF-Bund, an das ja auch die Landesverbände gebunden sind - einzige Ausnahme ist da bisher der jetzt direkt von Angelverboten betroffene Verband in NRW (und zwar genau wegen der falschen angelpolitischen Vorgaben des VDSF, die sich dort ein anglerfeindlicher grüner Minister zu Nutze macht); der sich klar gegen die Politik des Bundesverbandes stellt - der Anfang ist also Gott sei Dank auch innerhalb des VDSF gemacht!!

Und da auch in Einzelpunkten der VDSF schon Gutes für Angler getan hat, vergessen eben viele die jahrezehntelange moralinsaure und schützergreprägte Gehirnwäsche, die da im VDSF von oben nach unten  stattgefunden hat und wie hier dann dazu führt, dass man sich gegen Regierung, Opposition, Anglerverband, Mitglieder des eigenen Verbandes mit dem Anglerfeind Tierschutzverband zusammen tun will, um seine Kohle aus den Prüfungen und die Vollzeitstelle weiter haben zu können.

Oder, wie in NRW, dass diese falsche Politik des VDSF dann letztlich zu Angelverboten führt...

Da muss sich schlicht entweder was ändern und die Angler aufwachen - oder sie haben es nicht besser verdient und sollen sich weiter mit ihrem anglerfeindlichen VDSF rumschlagen..

Nur gut, dass es in vielen Bundesländern da deutlich anglerfreundliche Verbände und auch Regierungen gibt (wobei hier in SH ja sogar die Regierung wie die Opposition anglerfreundlicher als der von Anglern finanzierte Natur- und Tierschutzverband VDSF ist)...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du als jemand, der selber im VDSF aktiv ist über seine Vereine, es  nicht gerne siehst, wenn man "deinen" (Bundes)Verband angreift, ist mir  durchaus verständlich....




Thomas:

*Ich habe mehrfach hier öffentlich und auch dir privat gesagt, dass ich mit dem VDSF nicht am Hut habe, es ist nicht mein Verband.*

Ich kann es mir also erlauben, die Postionen aller Verbände neutral und unvoreingenommen zu vergleichen, was ich auch nur mache.

Deine Aussage aber zeigt, wie selektiv du wahrnimmst, verdrängst und verleugnest und wie ernst du inzwischen genommen werden darft !


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Hatte ich anders in Erinnerung, dass Du in zwei Vereinen tätig bist, die zum VDSF gehören...

Sollte das nicht so sein, dann dafür ein großes *SORRY!!!...*

Und zum direkten vergleichen haben wir hier in der Diskussion um die Prüfung/Tourischein ja die Aussagen beider Verbände (siehe erste Seite), welche sie so in die parlamentarische Diskussion einbringen:
Der DAV betont den Nutzen der Angler für Natur-; Gewässer- und Tierschutz und dass man nicht früh genug mit Angeln anfangen kann und verweist auf die guten Erfahrungen in anderen (europäischen) Ländern und anderen Bundesländern mit einem unkomplizierten und möglichst frühen Zugang zum Angeln..

Der VDSF schreibt, dass diese für die Gewässer und Tiere "gefährlichen" Angler unbedingt geprüft gehören und Kurse absolvieren müssen, bevor man sie überhaupt ans Wasser lassen kann - auch und gerade um die Vollzeitstelle beim VDSF-Landesverband zu erhalten. Da ja kein "ungeprüfter" Mensch in der Lage sei, das Tierschutzgesetz zu beachten (siehe oben, beim angeln gehts da nur um abkloppen und abstechen bzw. schnell vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen..)


Da wird wieder die unterschiedliche Grundhaltung der beiden Verbände eben mehr als deutlich:
Für den DAV (laut Satzung Anglerverband) sind Angler etwas positives - auch und gerade was Natur- Gewässer- und Tierschutz angeht und das vertreten die auch so, um weitere Restriktionen gegen Angler zu verhindern.

Der VDSF (laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband) sieht in den Anglern nicht die Vorteile, sondern zuerst die mögliche (aber unbewiesene) Gefahr für Gewässer-, Natur- und Tierschutz und will  da sogar mit dem erklärten Anglerfeind Tierschutzverband zusammen arbeiten. 

Kein Wunder, wenn ein Verband wie der VDSF die Angler selber als Gefahr sieht, dass der damit den Anglerfeinden in die Hände spielt und es dann zu immer mehr Restriktionen kommt bis hin zu kompletten Angelverboten wie in NRW jetzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Thomas und für die mitlesende Öffentlichkeit zur deutlichen Klarstellung:

Nochmals: In keiner Diskussion über Verbände habe ich im AB versäumt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich das absolut neutral sagen kann, da ich nichts mit dem Verband am Hut habe.

Ich habe Thomas persönlich z.B. im Oktober gemailt (weitere mails mail/PNs an Thomas in diesem Stile Verbands ablehnend meinerseits liegen noch vor):

"Ich habe in dem Verein,  in dem ich im Vorstand bin, bereits bei der  letzten  Jahreshauptversammlung am Anfang des Jahres die Grundlagen zur   Kündigung des Verbandes gelegt (also bereits vor diesen AB-Diskussionen)  und vor 1 Woche Vorstände zweier  befreundeten Vereinen beim  Freundschaftsfischen zum Gedanken Kündigung bewogen.
Ob man dann dem neuen DAFV 2011 beitritt wird sich zeigen".

Deine mir bezügliche leichtfertig Tatsachen verdrehende Aussage zeigt aber, dass eine unvoreingenomme Diskussion basierend auf Tatsachen/Fakten deinerseits - hoffentlich derzeit nur- nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Offtopic an:


> Ob man dann dem neuen DAFV 2011 beitritt wird sich zeigen".


Wenn es überhaupt dazu kommen sollte, dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr 2011, das ist jetzt schon klar..
Offtopic aus.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Toni, aber mal ganz abgesehen von Deinem Einwurf hier.

Wie siehst Du denn, gerade aus Deiner neutralen Sicht, den Sinn und Zweck einer Zusammenarbeit mit Tierschutzorganisationen, die in vielerlei Hinsicht in der Vergangenheit uns Anglern das Leben schwer gemacht haben und es sicherlich auch in der Zukunft versuchen werden?

Ich persönlich halte es für mehr als bedenklich, wenn ein Verbandspressesprecher solche Stellungnahmen abgibt.

Was Du über das anglerforum-sh sagst, dass es für Dich keine Quelle ist, so finde ich das tatsächlich überdenkenswert. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass deren Forum als "offizielles" Forum auf der offiziellen Seite des LSFV-SH auch "offizielle" Meinungen  verkündet oder vertritt.
So, wie Du es darstellst und anzweifelst, könntest Du allerdings recht haben und es ist lediglich die persönliche Meinung des Pressesprechers, die von seinem Verband überhaupt nicht gedeckelt ist. Dann wundert es mich zwar, dass z.B. von Herrn Vollborn kein Dementi kommt, aber umgekehrt würde ich es keinem Verbandsgeschäftsführer verübeln, wenn bei all dem, was derzeit in S-H los ist, er einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen ist, sich um so einen internen Nebenkriegsschauplatz zu kümmern.

Letztlich, und den unterschwelligen Vorwurf von Dir akzeptiere ich gerne, haben wir in unserer Argumentation ja lediglich den nahe liegenden Schluss gezogen, dass ein Landesverband, dessen übergeordneter Bundesverband den Natur- und damit auch den Tierschutz als wichtigstes Ziel in seiner Satzung definiert, quasi per ordere mufti genauso handelt, wie vorgegeben. Vielleicht ist das der falsche Gedankenansatz und die denken und handeln tatsächlich vernünftig und im Sinne der Angler und können es nur nicht so sehr publik machen, weil sei entsprechende Einmischungen des Bundesverbandes fürchten müssen.
Es ist tatsächlich Vieles sehr interpretierbar. Als ich die Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH zum ersten Mal gelesen habe, war ich offen gestanden sehr erfreut darüber, dass von dieser Seite quasi initiativ versucht wird, das zukünftige Landesfischereigesetz abzuspecken und den Tierschutzparagraphen dort auszulassen, da er ja bereits durch übergeordnetes Bundesrecht zu genüge geregelt ist.

Mit Ausnahme des Beharrens auf der Prüfung finde ich die Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH auch persönlich sehr gelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



> Mit Ausnahme des Beharrens auf der Prüfung finde ich die Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH auch persönlich sehr gelungen.


Ich auch, haben wir ja auch extra lobend so erwähnt..

Noch besser ist natürlich der ebenfalls bei uns veröffentlichte DAV-Entwurf, der duchgehend anglerfreundlich ist....

Und vor allem den grundsätzlichen Unterschied nicht vergessen, laut der Schreiben der Verbände:
Für den DAV sind Angler zuerstmal was positives, für den VDSF zuerstmal eine mögliche Gefahr..


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Thomas und für die mitlesende Öffentlichkeit zur deutlichen Klarstellung:
> 
> Nochmals: In keiner Diskussion über Verbände habe ich im AB versäumt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich das absolut neutral sagen kann, da ich nichts mit dem Verband am Hut habe.
> 
> ...



Toni, mir war das schon noch im Bewusstsein.
Ich habe aber bis heute nicht verstanden ( auch nicht nachgefragt) was Dich zu dem Schritt auszutreten, bewogen hat.

Das müssen ja schon erheblich unterschiedliche Ansichten sein, die Dich dazu gebracht haben. Das hast Du vielleicht auch schonmal gepostet, ist mir aber nicht in Erinnerung und musst Du auch nicht erneut aufführen.

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum man aus einem Verband austritt, anstatt zu kämpfen. Durch den Austritt überlässt man doch nur denen das Feld, deren Ansichten man nicht teilt. Also doch eher ein Zeichen der Resignation ?

Dann versteh ich aber wieder nicht, warum man sich dann gegen die stark macht, die gegen diejenigen angehen wegen denen man selbst aus dem Verband ausgetreten ist. 

Kann dann ja nur sein, dass Du auf einem völlig anderen Kurs bist als der VdSF, DAV oder wir hier. 

Dann wiederum wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie Dein Kurs aussieht, vielleicht gibt es ja Parallelen ?


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem den grundsätzlichen Unterschied nicht vergessen, laut der Schreiben der Verbände:
> Für den DAV sind Angler zuerstmal was positives, für den VDSF zuerstmal eine mögliche Gefahr..


Ja, auf Bundesebene kommt das genauso rüber.

Aber ich finde es tatsächlich nachdenkenswert, nicht zuletzt angeregt durch die tolle Stellungnahme des VDSF Landesverbandes LFV Westfalen und Lippe, ob wir nicht allein schon aus diesem Wissen und der Schlussfolgerung heraus, dazu beitragen, die einzelnen VDSF-Landesverbände zu sehr in die Schublade der treuen Bundesverbandshörigkeit zu stecken.

Denn so nehmen wir ihnen ja zumindest hier im AB jede Entfaltungsmöglichkeit und zwingen sie auf ihre eigenen, in der Größenordnung was Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit betrifft eher bescheidenen elektronischen Kommunikationswege, um Dinge zu publizieren, die nicht so ganz der Bundesverbandsvordenke entsprechen. 

So, wie ich Tonis Postings verstanden habe, geht es ihm ja nicht darum, den VDSF in ein positives Licht zu rücken, sondern er möchte lediglich, dass auch der DAV und seine Landesverbände genauso kritisch an unseren Grundpositionen gemessen werden. Dass wir das tun, ist für uns so selbstverständlich, dass wir es nach außen hin nicht immer deutlich genug darstellen. Deshalb möchte ich das hier nochmals ganz gezielt betonen:
*Es geht ausschließlich darum, dass die Interessen der Mehrheit der Angler, unabhängig von Verbands-/Vereinszugehörigkeiten und egal ob organisiert oder nicht, zukünftig in den Fokus jeder politischen Entscheidungen zu Angelthemen gerückt werden und wir von den offiziell tätigen Vertretern dieser Interessen erwarten, dass sie diese vorrangig vor anderen Gesichtspunkten berücksichtigen und vertreten.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Ralle und Toni:
Aber macht dazu dann bitte nen eigenen Thread auf..

Ich meld mich da dann auch, versprochen..
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde es tatsächlich nachdenkenswert, nicht zuletzt angeregt durch die tolle Stellungnahme des VDSF Landesverbandes LFV Westfalen und Lippe, ob wir nicht allein schon aus diesem Wissen und der Schlussfolgerung heraus, dazu beitragen, die einzelnen VDSF-Landesverbände zu sehr in die Schublade der treuen Bundesverbandshörigkeit zu stecken.
> 
> Denn so nehmen wir ihnen ja zumindest hier im AB jede Entfaltungsmöglichkeit und zwingen sie auf ihre eigenen, in der Größenordnung was Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit betrifft eher bescheidenen elektronischen Kommunikationswege, um Dinge zu publizieren, die nicht so ganz der Bundesverbandsvordenke entsprechen.




@ Honeyball:
Wir loben ja immer alles, was unseren angelpolitischen Leitlinien entspricht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367 ) - beim LSFV-SH genauso wie jetzt auch beim LFV Westfalen und Lippe.

Auch und gerade also bei VDSF-Verbänden (wir können ja nix dafür, wenns insgesamt so wenig zu loben gibt)!

Dennoch muss da endlich gerade von solchen Verbänden deutlich Stellung bezogen werden.

Das haben - laut Infos auf der VDSF-Bund - Seite - ja alle Landesevrbände auch getan:
Der Präsident wurde einstimmig (also auch mit den Stimmen dieser Verbände) wiedergewählt - und genau der vertritt heute noch energisch die falsche Grundrichtung des VDSF.

Nichts wäre uns lieber, als vermelden zu können, dass sich da endlich Widerstand rührt, dass einzelne Verbände wie der in NRW endlich gegen die falschen Grundsätze angehen oder andere - wie der LSFV-SH bezüglich Setzkescher etc. zumindest partiell gegen die vom Bundesverband vorgebenen falschen Richtlinien arbeitet.

Aber da muss mehr kommen, man muss abrücken davon, die Angler zuerst als Gefahr zu sehen.

Solange kann es nur eine zielführende Maßnahme geben:
Alle Angler, Vereine und Verbände innerhalb des VDSF, die nicht zu diesen falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des Bundesverbandes stehen, die uns von Setzkescherverbot über Rückwurfverbote bis hin zum Nachtangelverbot nur Nachteile gebracht haben - All diejenigen müssen entweder wirklich offensiv innerhalb des VDSF was ändern wollen (dann kann es aber keine einstimmigen Abstimmungsergebnisse geben) oder sie müssen dann zwangsweise zum DAV übertreten.

Ansonsten machen sie sich nicht glaubwürdiger...

Auch und gerade was die von Toni angesprochene Fusion angeht - auch da muss der VDSF zuerst Angler und Angeln als Chance und positiv für Gewässer-, Natur- und Tierschutz sehen und nicht zuerst als mögliche Gefahr- sonst kann das nie funktionieren..

So wies momentan (noch) aussieht, wäre eh die für Angler beste Fusion, wenn alle zum DAV übertreten würden..


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch und gerade was die von Toni angesprochene Fusion angeht - auch da muss der VDSF zuerst Angler und Angeln als Chance und positiv für Gewässer-, Natur- und Terschutz sehen und nicht zuerst als mögliche Gefahr- sonst kann das nie funktionieren..
> 
> So wies momentan (noch) aussieht, wäre eh die für Angler beste Fusion, wenn alle zum DAV übertreten würden..



...oder die Landesverbände, auch und gerade die des VDSF, müssen dafür eintreten, dass im neuen fusionierten Verband künftig eine andere (eben DAV-nahe) Politik betrieben wird:m

Ich suche ja schon verzweifelt nach dem geeigneten Elefantenfriedhof für Mohnert und Konsorten, wo man die alle irgendwie parken kann, ohne dass sie groß Schaden anrichten können...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



> Ich suche ja schon verzweifelt nach dem geeigneten Elefantenfriedhof für Mohnert und Konsorten, wo man die alle irgendwie parken kann, ohne dass sie groß Schaden anrichten können...


Ab nach Europa....


----------



## ivo (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Wenn ich als Landesverbandssprecher oder wie auch immer geartetes Mitglied der Führungsmannschaft des Landesverbandes ein solches Statement gebe fällt das immer auf den Verband zurück. Da ist es egal ob ich 5x privat dazu schreibe. Das sollte auch jeder Vertreter wissen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, nach den Ausführungen, dass der LV-S-H mit dem Tierschutzbund in dieser Sache zusammen arbeiten möchte. Sonst hätte der Verbandssprecher das so nicht erwähnt.



Toni hatte ich mal gebeten, die Informationen die der VDSF zu den Verhandlungen heraus gibt mit mir zu teilen. Ich wollte einfach mal die andere Seite sehen. Die Abfuhr sagen wir mal, war brüsk, so viel dazu...


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich suche ja schon verzweifelt nach dem geeigneten Elefantenfriedhof für Mohnert und Konsorten, wo man die alle irgendwie parken kann, ohne dass sie groß Schaden anrichten können...:m



Wie wäre es als Gnadenbrot mit einem Altersruhesitz in der Blumberger Mühle?

http://blumberger-muehle.nabu.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Ihr habt Ideen, die mr auch gefalllen könnten..
;-)))))))


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

ivo, bei dem Eindruck und faden Beigeschmack, den die Person des Pressesprechers angesichts gewisser persönlicher Äußerungen im Verbandsforum hinterlässt, kann und will ich das nicht so ganz glauben. Denn wegen einer Person eine ganze Verbandsführung in Frage zu stellen, halte ich für unfair, auch angesichts einiger positiver Ansätze, die den LSFV-SH sehr gut dastehen lassen gegenüber so manch anderem Landesverband. #c

Aber auch da ist es ja ein Problem, dass es die gesamte Führung schwächen würde, wenn Personaldebatten offiziell und öffentlich geführt würden.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Gemini:
Danke für den Link! Ich dachte erst schon, dies sei sowas wie ein Gnadenhof für Esel :q:q:q


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Moin

Wenn sie mal gehen:
In den USA kann man seine Hunde Katzen Goldfisch Asche in Beton kippen lassen,und daraus wird ein Künstliches Riff gegossen.Das wird dann im Atlantik versenkt für Fische.......Gibs das auch für Menschen???

Wenn ja,und sie wünschten sich das,sind sie zum ersten mal der Fischwelt so nah wie noch nie in ihrem Leben,und können neue erfahrungen Sammeln.


Ps: Wir sollen doch höfflich bleiben........also bitte.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Kommt mal bei allem Spass an solchen Dinge bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück - ist zielführender (ja, ich weiss, ich hab auch mitgemacht - und nu sei wieder gut...)


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Die Sache mit den Funktionären muss man differenziert betrachten.

In der Regel wird sowas nicht über die Qualifikation entschieden, sondern zuerst einmal, über die Bereitschaft so ein Amt zu übernehmen. 

Dann gibt es garantiert Personen, die zwar grundsätzlich bereit wären, auch bereit, Änderungen herbeizuführen, aber in den verkrusteten Strukturen des VdSF keine Chance sehen Ihre Ziele zu verwirklichen. 

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass anglerfreundliche Funktionäre in Reihen des VdSF zunächst einmal Einzelkämpfer ohne Soldaten sind. 

Ähnliches gilt auch für viele Vereine.

Und wir können das drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, wenn die Basis, also die Angler selbst, nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen und den reformierungswilligen den Rücken stärken, dann wird sich nichts ändern. 

Dazu ist der erste Schritt, lautstark seinen Unmut über die bestehende Situation zu äußern. 

Solange aber immer noch sehr viele Angler meinen, das alles gehe sie nix an, man mache sowieso was man will, egal was die da oben beschließen, solange bleiben nur ein paar Rufer in der Wüste.

Und mir persönlich gibt es keine Genugtuung in ein paar Jahren sagen zu können: "Ätsch, das habt ihr nun davon "


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Ich hab mal den Offtopickram um die Bevölkerungstruktur in NRW gelöscht.

Es ist vollkommen wurscvht, welche und wie viele Memnschen in einem Bundesland unterwegs sind und das ist keinerlei Grund für eine Prüfung - sondern eher für endlich vernünftige Kontrollen.

Jeder hat sich an Gesetze zu halten, egal wie viele Einwohner sein Bundesland hat.


----------



## Zoddl (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Hier hat der Holzhammer ganz schön kräftig zugeschlagen! 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum direkten vergleichen haben wir hier in der Diskussion um die Prüfung/Tourischein ja die Aussagen beider Verbände (siehe erste Seite), welche sie so in die parlamentarische Diskussion einbringen:
> Der DAV *betont* den Nutzen der Angler für Natur-; Gewässer- und *Tierschutz* und dass man nicht früh genug mit Angeln anfangen kann und verweist auf die guten Erfahrungen in anderen (europäischen) Ländern und anderen Bundesländern mit einem unkomplizierten und möglichst frühen Zugang zum Angeln..
> 
> Der VDSF schreibt, dass diese für die Gewässer und Tiere "gefährlichen" Angler unbedingt geprüft gehören und Kurse absolvieren müssen, bevor man sie überhaupt ans Wasser lassen kann - auch und gerade um die Vollzeitstelle beim VDSF-Landesverband zu erhalten. Da ja kein "ungeprüfter" Mensch in der Lage sei, das Tierschutzgesetz zu beachten (siehe oben, beim angeln gehts da nur um abkloppen und abstechen bzw. schnell vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen..)


Soso... der DAV findet also uns Angler nützlich für *den* Tierschutzgedanken (abkloppen, abstechen --> verwerten)???? Ein zweiter, heimlicher VDSF?|kopfkrat

Und nützlich sind wir auch für Natur- und Gewässerschutz? Wie denn bitteschön? 
Welche verschiedene Nutzen haben wir für Natur- als auch für den Gewässerschutz?

Meine Antwort auf die Frage kenne ich bereits, auf Thomas Aussage (gern ausführlicher) wäre ich jetzt gespannt!:q


PS: Eine gesunde Diskussion aus neutraler Haltung, wie von Toni angesprochen, ist sehr oft eine gesunde Ausgangslage für eine Problemfindung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Zoddl:
Auch hier wird wieder einmal der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden Dachverbänden klar sichtbar. 
Daher ein großes Danke für Deine Frage!

Der Nutzen des Angelns/der Angler für den Natur- und Tierschutz besteht darin, Menschen möglichst früh und unkompliziert ans Wasser zu bringen, damit sie gerade aus eigener Anschauung  und Erfahrung lernen können, vernünftig mit der Kreatur und der Natur umzugehen. Je mehr Menschen das (je früher) machen und begreifen, desto eher kann man positives sowohl für Umwelt und Gewässer wie auch für Angler erreichen.

Irgendwelche Angler sind ständig irgendwo am Wasser, daher oft die ersten, welche Verschmutzungen etc. melden und daher für Natur- und Gewässerschutz unentbehrlich. 

Oder wie im aktuellen Fall in NRW als unbequeme Frager  beim Minister, welche nicht locker lassen wegen der Gifteinleitungen. 

Oder bei Schongebieten, Müllaktionen, Hege der Bestände etc.. - aus reinem Eigennutz (und ohne weitere moralische Überhöhung) sind also Angler und Angeln wichtig für Gewässer- und Naturschutz...

Nur so als ganz kurzer Abriss.. 

Dieses speziele Thema sind wir eh noch am aufarbeiten, da wir der Meinung sind, dass Angler insgesamt gesehn mehr positives als negatives für Gewässer und Natur bringen wie der DAV auch - Und nicht dass Angler zuerst mal ne Gefahr sind, wie das der VDSF sieht und deswegen ja die Prüfungen fordert (abgesehen von der Kohle natürlich..).....

*Unterm Strich:*
Für einen laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierten Natur- und Tierschutzverband wie den VDSF, der in erster Linie nicht für Angler, sondern für seine Vereine (Vereine = Mitglieder, sind ja nicht die Angler..) spricht, macht es natürlich Sinn, die Angler zuerst einmal als Gefahr darzustellen, als Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind sich grundsätzlich vernünftig zu verhalten. 
Um die Gewässer der Vereine mit Hilfe des Gesetzgebers (Prüfung) von "unerwünschten" Gastanglern freizuhalten sowie mit den dann notwendigen Kursen und Prüfungen auch noch Geld zu verdienen und sich bei den Tierschützern lieb Kind zu machen.

Im Gegensatz dazu sieht sich der DAV zuerst als Anglerverband, der *auch* Naturschutzinteressen verfolgt, und - auch wenn im DAV genauso nur Vereine Mitglieder sind, wie im VDSF - auch die Interessen nicht nur der organisierten Angler, sondern aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen. 
Und stellt daher zuerst einmal die Vorteile der Angler und des Angelns für Gewässer-, Natur- und Tierschutz heraus.

Mir persönlich ist ein Verband lieber, der zuerst mal die Angler fördert, herausstellt was die Gutes tun als einer, der die Angler zuerst als mögliche Gefahr sieht und deswegen zusammen mit Schützern nach Restriktionen ruft...

Das ist ja aber ein freies Land, man kann es keinem Angler verwehren, statt in einen Anglerverband, der positiv über Angler denkt, in einen von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband einzutreten (oder zu bleiben), welcher Angler und Angeln zuerst als mögliche Gefahr sieht..

Besser wäre es natürlich für alle Angler in Deutschland, wenn die Angler alle in einem richtigen Anglerverband wären und ihre Vereine oder Regionalverbände zum Übertritt bewegen würden.
* Das wäre die richtige Fusion zu einem richtigen Anglerverband für richtige Angler...*

Und wenn nicht, dann soll sich nachher auch keiner beschweren, wenn es wegen der falschen Grundsätze des VDSF zu immer weiteren Restriktionen gegen Angler kommt bis hin zu kompletten Angelverboten wie in NRW - Da ist der Anfang schon gemacht!

*Und genau das Gleiche gilt hier im Thread zum Thema Prüfung/Schein - jeder Angler hat die Wahl:*
> Unterstützt einen richtigen Anglerverband....

> Oder einen von  Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband, der nach unwidersprochener Aussage des Pressesprechers gemeinsame Sache mt dem Tierschutzbund gegen Angler machen will..


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Zoddl:
> Auch hier wird wieder einmal der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden Dachverbänden klar sichtbar.
> Daher ein großes Danke für Deine Frage!


Kein Problem! Grosses Bitte zurück!#6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Nutzen des Angelns/der Angler für den Natur- und Tierschutz besteht darin, Menschen möglichst früh und unkompliziert ans Wasser zu bringen, damit sie gerade aus eigener Anschauung  und Erfahrung lernen können, vernünftig mit der Kreatur und der Natur umzugehen. Je mehr Menschen das (je früher) machen und begreifen, desto eher kann man positives sowohl für Umwelt und Gewässer wie auch für Angler erreichen.


Naturschutz ja, Tierschutz nein! 
Hätte ich als Angler einen deutlichen Nutzen für den Tierschutz, dann hätte der Tierschützer nix gegen mich. Wenn ich einen Fisch waidgerecht behandele, behandele ich ihn in dem Sinne tierschutzgerecht. Mehr Tierschutz begehe ich als Angler meist nicht.
Beim Thema Naturschutz sieht das ganze anders aus, wenn man deine aufgezählten Punkte betrachtet. 
"Aktiven" Naturschutz betreibt man m.M. nach bei Gewässerhege, Hege von Fischbestand (vom Gewässerwart natürl. veranlasst) und etc. Zur Nutzergruppe von Natur gehört man als Angler aber auch.

Eine Kernfrage ist aber auch, *wie* der angehende Angler den vernünftigen Umgang mit Kreatur und Natur erlernt. Und wie Vernunft hier definiert wird/werden sollte, speziell als Nutzer von Natur.
Wird er beim erlernen in irgendeiner Art und Weise geführt, oder bringt er sich den vernünftigen Umgang selber bei? Das kann eine ziemlich gefährliche Frage sein, wenn man solch eine Aussage trifft. 
Nur isses eben auch eine Grundvorraussetzung, die wir als Angler mitbringen müssen, wollen wir uns nach unserem Gutdünken die Natur nutzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Angler sind ständig irgendwo am Wasser, daher oft die ersten, welche Verschmutzungen etc. melden und daher für Natur- und Gewässerschutz unentbehrlich.
> Stimmt und ich weiss, was du meinst.
> Aber das klingt nach "Aktiver Naturschutz durch passives Rumstehen" bei gleichzeitiger Naturnutzung. Da kann ruhig mehr kommen! Gewässerverschmutzung wird meist durch Angler(vereine) wieder geradegebügelt! Und das nicht selten ohne finanziellen Schadensersatz!
> 
> ...


Falle gewittert? (s.o.)#h
Bei den aufgeführten Punkten gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch könnten in allen Punkten auch andere Personen-/Interessengruppen eingesetzt werden. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieses speziele Thema sind wir eh noch am aufarbeiten, da wir der Meinung sind, dass Angler insgesamt gesehn mehr positives als negatives für Gewässer und Natur bringen wie der DAV auch - Und nicht dass Angler zuerst mal ne Gefahr sind, wie das der VDSF sieht und deswegen ja die Prüfungen fordert (abgesehen von der Kohle natürlich..).....


Aufarbeiten ist gut! Zumal...
Um Natur- oder Tierschutzgerecht handeln zu können, bedarf es (angeblich) "Wissen" ob dessen. Als Angler bin ich immer exzessiverer Naturnutzer als der Normalo und daher Angriffspunkt für Tierschützer und Naturschützer.
Angreifen können sie wie sie wollen, aber mit der Prüfung/Lehrgang habe ich ein Zertifikat, dass ich *nachgewiesen* naturschutzgerecht und tierschutzgerecht handeln kann! Ob das stimmt oder nicht oder in welchem Ausmass, spielt *keine Rolle*. Wichtig ist, ich habe einen Zettel, der genau dies von mir behauptet. Und so einen Zettel haben die nicht!|bigeyes
Ob sich so ein "Nachweis" auch in Form eines Beiblatts bewerkstelligen lässt, was man sich unbedingt mal "durchlesen sollte", weiss ich nicht recht.
Aber momentan lass ich mir von Naturschutz und Tierschutz nix vorwerfen! Ich kanns ja eigentlich!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterm Strich:*
> ....
> Um die Gewässer der Vereine mit Hilfe des Gesetzgebers (Prüfung) von "unerwünschten" Gastanglern freizuhalten sowie mit den dann notwendigen Kursen und Prüfungen auch noch Geld zu verdienen und sich bei den Tierschützern lieb Kind zu machen.


Das hat nix damit zu tun! Kein Verein ist verpflichtet, seine Gewässer "unerwünschten" Gastanglern zu öffnen. Ob der VDSF sich jetzt gegen oder für (Touri-)Scheinfreies Angeln ausspricht, spielt an Vereinsgewässern absolut keine Rolle!
Und die Prüfung empfinde ich persönlich wie gesagt, ein probates und wirksames Mittelchen gegen laut pöbelnde Tierschützer. Kann man so oder so sehen...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht, dann soll sich nachher auch keiner beschweren, wenn es wegen der falschen Grundsätze des VDSF zu immer weiteren Restriktionen gegen Angler kommt bis hin zu kompletten Angelverboten wie in NRW - Da ist der Anfang schon gemacht!


Selbst der DAV hätte gegen dieses Verbot Null - Chance gehabt, da er ebenfalls kein reines C&R vertritt/vertreten kann. Der VDSF hat das Verzehrgebot, der DAV die Verzehrabsicht! Beides läuft am Dortmunder Hafen auf ein Angelverbot hinaus. In deinem Zitat könnte also auch DAV stehen und es wäre eine korrekte Aussage! Ist halt so...
Die Sache mit dem Umsetzen von belasteten Fisch in "unbelastete" Gewässer hätte man auch erstmal jemanden beibringen müssen

Und wenn der VDSF so hyper - mega anglerfeindlich und tierschutzgeil ist... warum hat er dann den toten Köderfisch nicht gleich mitverboten? Hätte man dem Angler schaden können und sich beim Tierschutz beliebt gemacht.

Ich fände es wesentlich interessanter den tatsächlichen Hintergrund zu erfahren, WARUM der VDSF so ein "Muschi"-Verhalten gegenüber den Tierschützern an den Tag legt.
Und ob der DAV dagegen anstinken kann. Da wären mal Sitzungsprotokolle ganz interessant, falls jemand davon welche zu Hause liegen hat... |wavey:


Grüzze


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



> Wenn ich einen Fisch waidgerecht behandele, behandele ich ihn in dem Sinne tierschutzgerecht. Mehr Tierschutz begehe ich als Angler meist nicht.


Reicht doch dicke!
Wir sind schliesslich zuerst Angler....



> Bei den aufgeführten Punkten gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch könnten in allen Punkten auch andere Personen-/Interessengruppen eingesetzt werden.


Unbd?
Reicht doch dicke!
Gerade weil Angler das aus reinem Eigennutz machen, gtibt es keine moralische oder ethische Überhöhung sondern es geht immer um konkreten Schutz.
Daher ist das auch keine "Falle"...



> Um Natur- oder Tierschutzgerecht handeln zu können, bedarf es (angeblich) "Wissen" ob dessen.


Nein, es bedarf da kein großes Wissen, sondern es bedarf zuerst einer gesunden, respektvollen Eonstellung gegenüber Kreatur und Natur. Die wird aber nunmal durch Erlebnisdse in der Praxis "gelernt" und  gefestigt, nicht durch büffeln sinnloser Theoriefragen. Deswegen ist es umso besser je früher jemand eigenvernatwortlich mit Angeln anfangen kann..



> Ob der VDSF sich jetzt gegen oder für (Touri-)Scheinfreies Angeln ausspricht, spielt an Vereinsgewässern absolut keine Rolle!


Aber das sagen ja teilweise Minister (B-W) selber, dass es (in Absprache mit den VDSF-Verbänden) genau deswegen keinerlei Erleichterungen bei den Prüfungen geben soll  - wegen der Begrenzung der Anglerzahl - ich halte mich da wie immer nur an Fakten..



> Und wenn der VDSF so hyper - mega anglerfeindlich und tierschutzgeil ist... warum hat er dann den toten Köderfisch nicht gleich mitverboten? Hätte man dem Angler schaden können und sich beim Tierschutz beliebt gemacht.


Ja, das wundert mich auch - aber bring die mal lieber nicht auf dumme Ideen..

Sch(m)erz beiseite:
Der VDSF versuchte damals (in druchaus gutem Willen) das Angeln zu erhalten - und die meinten, dass das mit de nSchützern besser gehe als gegen sie.

Soweit, so richtig.

Was dabei über Jahrezehnte rauskam, war aber halt leider in der Praxis was anderes. Da gabs den VDSF-Funktionär, Oberstaatsanwalt Drosse, der Angler zieklgerichtet wegen zurücksetzen, Setzkescher, Wettfischen etc, anzeigte.

Da versuchte der VDSF die Angler statt zu bessere nAnglern zu besseren Schützern zu machen und verpasste da (was man heut noch an vielen Postngs sieht) den Anglern eine moralinsaure, schützereische Gehinrwäsche von oben nach unten, bis viele Vereinsvorstände und Angler diesen Unfug dann tatsächlich selber vertraten.

Genützt hats schlicht nix - ausser immer neuen Restriktionen kam nämlich nichts für die Angler dabei raus.



> Ich fände es wesentlich interessanter den tatsächlichen Hintergrund zu erfahren, WARUM der VDSF so ein "Muschi"-Verhalten gegenüber den Tierschützern an den Tag legt.


Angst und Dummheit ist halt ne gefährliche Kombination...........



> Und ob der DAV dagegen anstinken kann. Da wären mal Sitzungsprotokolle ganz interessant, falls jemand davon welche zu Hause liegen hat...


Mit Sicherheit jetzt (leider) noch nicht, da die VDSF-Angler zu bewuem sind, ihren Verband auf Vordermann zu bringen oder zum DAV überzutreten.

Aber in vielen Ländern, in denen der DAV der stärkere Verband ist, gibt es deutlich anglerfreundlichere  Gesetzgebungen ( zurücksetzen, Setzkkescher, Prüfungszwang, Nachtangeln etc.,) als in den VDSF-Ländern (ganz schlimm Bayrtn, Baden-Württemberg und Saarland)

Und wir sind in Kommunikation mit dem DAV-Bund, der da genaue Vorstellungen und Richtlinien hat - sollte er anfangen gegen diese zu verstossen und/oder diese anglerunfreundlich auszulegen, werden wir gegen den DAV genauso "wettern" wie jetzt gegen den VDSF..


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Zoddl, es war der VDSF der gefordert hat die Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen zu verbieten.
und im Übrigen nennt der DAV weit mehr Gründe als die Verzehrsabsicht. in der Satzung steht klar und deutlich, dass man sich das Zurücksetzen vorbehält, wenn für diesen Fisch keine Verzehrsabsicht vorliegt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Nochmal was zum Thema Tierschutz.

Wir Angler sind keine Tierschützer, niemals nicht und auch nicht, wenn wir den gefangenen Fisch so vorsichtig wie irgendmöglich behandeln und ihm noch einen Karamelbonbon hinten reinschieben (so er das mag).

Wir können und müssen uns lediglich dem Tierschutzgesetz unterwerfen.

Betrachtet man nun das Lager der Tierschützer, dann kann man die grob in zwei Lager spalten.

Dem größeren Lager sind Angler ziemlich schnuppe. Die haben ganz andere Sorgen.

Das kleinere Lager sind die generellen Angelgegner.
Denen werden wir erst dann gerecht, wenn wir das Angeln vollkommen einstellen. Alles andere, besonders " tierschutzgerechte" Handeln von uns, ändert deren Meinung nicht. 

Und somit ist ein Schulterschluß mit den Tierschützern im Besonderen vollkommen wirkungslos und kontraproduktiv. 

Für uns zählt das Tierschutzgesetz und Punkt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Ralle,
richtig!!
und wenn die eben nicht nachvollziehen können, dass wir trotzdem Achtung und Respekt für die Kreatur empfinden, ist es ihre Sache und können im stillen Kämmerlein weiterschmollen.
Wir haben uns, wie jeder andere auch, an die Gesetze zu halten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Eben. Und deswegen brauchen wir keine besonders definierten tireschutzaspekte in unserem Fischereirecht. 
Wird alles durch Bundesrecht gedeckelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

So isses!!

Und mit solche Argumenten dann für eie Prüfung zu sein, spielt letztlich nur wieder den Angelgegner n in die Hände!

Vor allem wenn man das noch als Verband macht!


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses!!
> 
> Und mit solche Argumenten dann für eie Prüfung zu sein, spielt letztlich nur wieder den Angelgegner n in die Hände!
> 
> Vor allem wenn man das noch als Verband macht!


Männers, ihr macht mich manchmal echt fertich!

Das ich als Angler kein Tierschützer bin/sein kann, hab ich geschrieben. Und zwar so:


			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Naturschutz ja, Tierschutz nein!



Ich bin aus zwei verschiedenen Gründen für die Prüfung. In diesem Thread ist aber nur der eine von Bedeutung, der zweite (hier nicht erwähnt) ist "Geschmackssache". 
Zusammengefasst und vollkommen stumpf ausgedrückt, lautet der:

Wenn ein Angelgegner (aus welchem Lager auch immer), mir das Angeln verbieten oder einschränken möchte, kann ich sagen:
"Ich darf das! Ich bin (staatl.) geprüft und hab dafür nen Zertifikat! Welches Zertifikat hast du?"

Und dieses Ding kann ich jedem unter diese Nase halten. Ob Tierschützer oder einem Minister. Der Tierschützer hat keine Chance, der Minister kann entweder besagtes "Eigentor" nutzen oder muss eben eine Gesetzesänderung vorschlagen. 
Gefährliches Halbwissen bzw. Unwissen im Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und selbst "im Drumherum" ist mir mit dem Zettel im Vorfeld in keinster Weise nachweisbar!
Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Ob ich nun unbedingt so einen Zettel brauche, weiss ich nicht. Nachweise sind aber immer von Vorteil. 
Und soweit ich weiss ist das Töten von Wild(!)tieren durch Privatpersonen generell nur von Leuten mit "Zettel" erlaubt. Das wird schon seine Gründe und Vorteile gegenüber Gegnern haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Du magst grundsätzlich nicht Unrecht haben - dass das aber nicht so stimmt, zeigt die jahrelange Praxis - immer nur Knüppel zwischen die Beine der Angler - VDSF vorne mit dabei - und das trotz Prüfung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Männers, ihr macht mich manchmal echt fertich!
> Ah watt, wir tauschen uns doch nur aus.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist leider ein Trugschluß. Zettel hin oder her, es gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Für jeden Bürger, ob Angler oder Tierschützer. Auch mit Zettel darfst Du kein Stück mehr, als es das Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt. 
Du kannst zwar mit Zettel behaupten:" He, ich weiß das besser wie Du, denn ich hab nen Zettel". 
Das schützt Dich aber nicht davor, vor Gericht erscheinen zu müssen wenn ein zettelloser Tierschützer sich mit Deinem Zettel den Popo abwischt. 

Die Prüfung hat hinsichtlich des Tierschutzgesetzes nullkommanull Auswirkungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Zoddl,
Ok in einem Land wie unserem, wo man schon einen Schein braucht um in den Wald zu sch.... macht das Sinn
das ist unsere Mentalität.
Aber, die Berechtigungskarte und der Fischereischein sind ja genau so etwas. Diese beiden Scheine geben Dir die Berechtigung zum Angeln, nicht die Prüfung. Das Prüfungszeugniss hat jedenfalls seltenst jemand beim Angeln dabei.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Ralle
Sag ich ja, der Zettel beweist, dass ich den notwendigen Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes kenne. Mehr Rechte hab ich wegen dem Zettel natürlich nicht.
Und ich weiss daher auch, Fische sind (per Gesetz) zu betäuben und Herzstich zu töten etc.

@Brillendorsch
Das Abladen von menschlichen *öhmmm* Nebenprodukten im Wald sollte ist auch ohne Nachweis der korrekten Ausführung möglich sein! Liegt aber daran, weil sich niemand zur Abnahme der praktischen Prüfung finden wird. 

Nee ernsthaft! Das Problem der Mentalität in Dtl ist, das verschiedene Interessengruppen ihre Vorstellung durchgesetzt/anerkannt wissen wollen. Oder eben Neider, die Reglementierung fordern. Nur wer oder was schützt uns/die Allgemeinheit vor diesen Horden? Und warum finden die manchmal auch Gehör?

Der "Wert" von Natur- und Tierschützern ist bereits anerkannt, wie man in der (engen) Zusammenarbeit mit Ministern/Regierung sehen kann. Der Remmel hat z.B. nen Tierschutzbeirat; oder:
wird eine Brücke über einen Fluss gebaut, wird der Naturschützer gefragt, ob das i.O. geht.

Unser "Wert" muss erst noch anerkannt werden bzw. müssen wir uns langsam um Gleichberechtigung zu anderen Interessengruppen bekümmern. In der Zwischenzeit isses aber ratsam sich mit allen Mitteln vor Schützern zu schützen. 
Auch wenn das erstmal heisst, mit nem Zettel in der Hand rumzulaufen.


Nachtrag:
Durch den PCB - Skandal hätten wir momentan eine Möglichkeit, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit positiv in Erscheinung zu treten. Das war weder beim Kormoranthema möglich, das ist auch nicht möglich, wenn wir die Gewässer "entmüllen". Wer will sich schon vorwerfen lassen, dass ich SEINEN Dreck wegräume.
Jetzt nach Erleichterung für uns Angler zu fordern, egal ob Prüfung oder C&D/R, gerade nach Dortmund, halte ich nicht für die richtige Strategie. Erstmal aufn Kessel hauen und dann fordern. Das hat bei Tier- und Naturschützern auch geklappt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



> Unser "Wert" muss erst noch anerkannt werden bzw. müssen wir uns langsam um Gleichberechtigung zu anderen Interessengruppen bekümmern. In der Zwischenzeit isses aber ratsam sich mit allen Mitteln vor Schützern zu schützen.
> Auch wenn das erstmal heisst, mit nem Zettel in der Hand rumzulaufen.


Dem ersten Teil stimme ich zu:
Unsere Verbände müssen daran arbeiten (wie der DAV) die Vorteile und Chancen von Anglern und Angeln herauszustellen, und nicht wie der VDSF die möglichen Risikien und Gefahren.

Und da gehört dann das Selbstbewusstsein dazu, sich nicht hinter Papieren oder Zetteln zu verstecken, sondern offensiv klar zu machen, dass das sowohl rechtlich wie inhaltlich schlichter Unfug ist.

Denn dieses verstecken oder das der "noch bessere Schützer sein zu wollen", diese Politik hat ja der VDSF über Jahre verfolgt - mit genau den bekannten negativen Ergebnissen für uns Angler.

Und das wieder noch weiter zu führen, hab ich keinen Bock drauf, zumal dann, wenn es praktische Beispiele aus verschiedenen Ländern gibt, dass das zum einen anders, zum anderen auch im Kooperation mit Naturschützern geht (Brandenburg als Beispiel)..

Es muss endlich vorwärtsgehen für Angler, nicht wie bisher mit dem VDSF maximal stehenbleiben oder sogar rückwärts!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Thomas, 
besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.
@Zoddl,
was den PCB-Skandal angeht, so loten wir im anderen Tröööt ja bereits die Möglichkeiten aus und ein paar , wenn auch kleine Dinge sind ja auch schon gelaufen.
Ganz besonder wichtig finde ich, dass das Thema am Leben bleibt und auch weiter diskutiert wird, denn wenn einmal eingeschlafen ist, dann ist es zu spät


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Zoddl,
Irtum, der Zettel beweist nicht, sondern er suggeriert !! Das kann ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgehen


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Brillendorsch
Irgendwie steh ich heut aufm Schlauch... was soll nach hinten losgehen und wie/wo/warum?

Mein Gedanke:
Die Fleppe beweist nicht, das ich vernünftig fahre. Sie suggeriert nur, dass ich richtig fahren kann/könnte. Eine Schweigepflichtserklärung beweist nicht, dass ich tatsächlich meine Klappe halte. Sie suggeriert das auch nur. Usw.

Verstosse ich persönlich gegen einen dieser Punkte, werde ich persönlich bestraft, nachdem mir Fehlverhalten bewiesen wurde, auf dass ich vorher extra/explizit aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Durch mein Verhalten allein lässt sich aber nicht auf Fehlverhalten anderer schliessen. Ich war da die Ausnahme, die aus der Reihe gefallen ist.
Erst wenn sich Verstösse häufen, kann da was nach hinten losgehen. Solange aber jeder nach "der Pfeiffe" tanzt, ist doch nix gegen einzuwenden? Wenn die Pfeiffe nicht passt, kann man versuchen sie zu ändern. Das ist ja gerade das, was hier versucht wird.
Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

@Zoddl,
Mit dem Zettel versuchst Du in Deinem Fall eine besondere Sachkenntniss zu suggerieren.
Die wird im Falle eines Falles dann auch abgefragt. Da sehen die meißten geprüften dann aber alt aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Erst wenn sich Verstösse häufen, kann da was nach hinten losgehen. Solange aber jeder nach "der Pfeiffe" tanzt, ist doch nix gegen einzuwenden? Wenn die Pfeiffe nicht passt, kann man versuchen sie zu ändern. Das ist ja gerade das, was hier versucht wird.
> Oder liege ich falsch?



Ja, liegste falsch. Ist ein wenig komplizierter.

Ich versuch das mal.

Also, wie schon gesagt, haben wir ein Tierschutzgesetz, dass für alle Menschen und bundesweit gilt.

Dieses Tierschutzgesetz macht darüber hinaus Einschränkungen oder Lockerungen, wo sog. " vernünftige Gründe " bestehen. Es regelt also in schwierigen Fällen, wie z.B. der gewerblichen Tierhaltung, den Umgang mit den Viechern über den allgemeinen Tierschutz hinaus, bzw. lockert die Einschränkungen ( jetzt nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn nachdenken, ist so ).

Wenn man jetzt unterstellt, zum Angeln braucht man einen Zettel, nennen wir den ruhig mal Sachkundenachweis, dann wird damit bestätigt, dass es beim angeln einen Anspruch über das normale Tierschutzgesetz hinaus braucht. Der Angler muss also wesentlich mehr und enger an das Tierschutzgesetz gebunden werden als der normale Bürger. 


Da könnte man ja noch nicken und sagen: " Jawoll, das ist so, schließlich stellen wir ja Tieren nach".

Damit aber öffnet man Tür und Tor für Interpretationen. Und schon geht die Diskussion los, welche Details des Angelns denn nun exakt gegen diese erweiterte Verantwortung verstoßen. Schon hat man Angriffspunkte für Angelgegner, mit denen die pauschal gegen das angeln an sich argumentieren können. 
Siehe Wettfischen, siehe Setzkescher, siehe C&R, siehe lebender Köfi, siehe Totschlagverordnung, usw.

In einem Jahr diskutieren wir vielleicht über Mindestschnurstärken, über ein Drillingsverbot, über maximale Drillzeiten ( da gabs sogar schon ne Anzeige in der Schweiz).
Vielleicht sogar über das Anfüttern, wenn man die Jagd zum Vergleich nimmt, wo das anfüttern von Wild zum Zweck des leichteren Abschusses auch verboten ist. Oder über was auch immer sich ein Angelgegner ( oder gar die Angler selbst) so einfallen lassen.


Sind wir Angler generell nur dem normalen Tierschutzgesetz unterworfen, bleiben eventuelle Klagen bzw. Urteile auf den jeweilig Betroffenen beschränkt, so es denn überhaupt zu einem Verfahren kommt.

Je größer aber der Stellenwert des Tierschutzes in der Angelfischerei angesiedelt ist, um so genauer schaut die Rechtsprechung hin, um so kritischer wird sie entscheiden. Und die Urteile werden dann auf die gesamte Anglerschaft umgelegt.

Das ist ein Gürtel, der immer wieder ein Stückchen enger geschnallt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Fragen zum Entwurf der Stellungnahme zur Änderung Landesfischereigesetz*

Hier gehts weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208928


----------

